# Endoscopy tomorrow, fear might kill me first



## 22437 (Jul 10, 2005)

Can you all please tell me if you have (or not) had any complications from the Endoscopy itself. Strangely, my big fear is that they will tear something with the Endoscope causing internal bleeding.I am in the UK and I will apparently have a choice of Throat spray OR sedation.Because I have had some unpleasant experiences previously with medications generally (am very sensitive to them and often get bad side effects or magnified effects) I wanted to avoid sedation and go for throat spray only. Am I just being silly?dll


----------



## 15550 (Aug 14, 2005)

Hey. I had an endoscopy earlier this year. I was so scared. I have a real phobia of being sick (am trying not to have a panic attack at the mo cos i feel a bit bad) so the thought of having something down my throat terrified me. Im still here htough. Hee hee. The throat spray does feel weird but i think thats jus cos youre not used to how it feels. If that makes sense. Im sure thats why it scared me when i had it done. It kinda makes you feel like you have cotton wool in your throat (this is what they tell you before they do it, and theyre right!) And you feel like you cant swallow, but you can, of course, you just cant feel that youre swallowing cos the spray numbs the back of your tongue and your throat. Bcecause i was panicy they gave me sedation straight after and then i dont remember anything. I didnt even have a sore throat after so i doubt that the endoscope even touched the sides of my throat, please dont worry about internal bleeding. The tube in really quite small. Ive jus read back through what ive written, it all sounds a bit scary but its not meant to! It really was no where near as bad as i thought it would be. I promise. And im such a wimp! Im lucky cos ive had no bad effects from medication. I will keep my fingers crossed for you. I think that if i wasnt such a big wuss about feeling sick then i could have gone through it without the sedation. Hope it goes ok and that you are feeling better about it. Let me know. Take care. Ele


----------



## 13977 (Aug 11, 2005)

Ele, I'm just like you, i'm scared of taking new medications or test, Did you ever have the xray done...the one where you have to drink that barium drink? I have a choice the Xray. or the endoscopy, i'm horrified about those test. I need to know what is happening to my esophagus, this pain is terrible, I can't eat I ate 3 little scoops of scramble eggs, today, and I started to feel terrible, I feel like somebody is stabbing my chest and goes throught my back. This started over 3 weeks now. They gave me Protonix but I only took it for two day's, I felt my throat was clossing. I also having bad Anxiety attacks. they gave me xanax, I only take half of one. but for the pest two days I been taking two halfs. I'm really worried about this.What do you take for your condition?


----------



## 15550 (Aug 14, 2005)

Awww, sorry you are feeling so bad Angel. You have felt like this for three weeks you said? I had a week where when i ate, even like half a piece of toast i felt like i had eaten far too much. I felt sooo full. Jus under my ribs at the top. I guess thats nothing compared with how youe feeling but im jus trying to say i know how you feel when you dont know whats going on with your body, its scary. The oonly tests ive had or have been offered were a fexi sigmoidoscopy and the endoscopy. Ive read a it about the Barium drink but thats all. Ive never had any abnormal blood tests and both of the other investigations came up normal. I have panic attacks too. SOme weeks i'll be fine then othertimes i can have 2 or 3 a day. Its a nightmare. I have ibs D and all i really take is imodium. Ive tried several different antispasmodics but they didnt do very much. Ele


----------



## 13977 (Aug 11, 2005)

Ele, thank you for replying to my message, The pharmacy guy who I talk to today, thinks I should give the Protonix, a second chance...I took it for two day's and my throat felt weird so I got scared and stop taking it. I have Acid Reflux...GERD. My Dr. is off on fridays, So I have to wait until I see him on monday, is going to be a very long weekend. at least I can drink liquids







I hope you feel better soon! and take it easy this weekendTake Care


----------



## 17083 (Aug 22, 2005)

I get at least one EGD a year. I have had no ill effects from the IV anesthesia used and I'm asthmatic. I'm in the USA. The only instance I know of that a gastro will not do general anesthesia for an EGD in the USA is if you are at risk from it (i.e. allergic or have a family history of a reaction to anesthesia), you're pregnant or nursing.As I've posted before, I've had a LNF (laproscopic nissen fundoplication) done. I just had my staples removed today 10 days after the surgery. No big deal. Didn't hurt. The one incision that hurts is the one that's on my left side closets to my rib cage by the diaphragm because those muscles are used for me to move around, cough or sneeze.In spite of the fact I've had what appears to be a successful textbook LNF, I will still have to undergo EGDs annual to monitor my Barrett's esophagus. There is a possibility that the Barrett's may reverse itself and my esophagus may completely heal. The only caveat I have to worry about now is that the gastro who does any future EGDs on me should be experienced in doing them on patients that have a Nissen. I have heard of instances of gastros who are not experienced with patients with a Nissen popping the wrap during the EGD. The patient ends of in a trauma unit afterwards. Sometimes the damage done from a botched EGD on a patient with a Nissen is far worse than it was prior to the patient getting the Nissen to begin with. For me that's a much bigger concern than being put under for an EGD.


----------



## 20660 (Aug 27, 2005)

I have had 2 and both times I swore that he didnt even do it I felt nothing and all went well..GOOD LUCK TO YOU!


----------



## 22437 (Jul 10, 2005)

Ele and everyone,Thanks for replies.It went fine, it was unpleasant but not that bad and over in 7 minutes. I am glad I did not chose the sedation or it would have killed most of my day. I just walked right out of the room and went home in 5 minutes, no problems.John A. in the UK we do not even have the choice of general. Only sedation or only numbing throatspray (not both). Well despite having had stinging and tugging in my chest for months and sometimes heartburn and burping, etc, nothing was found. Guess I should be glad about that.DLL


----------



## 20660 (Aug 27, 2005)

So Happy all went Well for you!!!


----------



## 21367 (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi,I had a gastroscopy last week,I went to the ward at 9am and was home by 12 and that was with sedation,never felt a thing,had a bit of a sore throat for a day but it's fine now and thankfully the swlling thy were investigatng was gone.


----------

